# Unexpected natural PG after IVF



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has experienced this or can advise?

I've had 3 ICSIs which all had very low to no fertilisation, one miscarriage (first ICSI), and no treatment for a year.

Just found out I'm miraculously pregnant a month after getting married and I really want to talk to a specialist about my situation in terms of whether I should be having progesterone support, immune treatment etc as I've had before. I asked the GP and she had no idea and called early pregnancy unit who also said they couldn't advise or see me unless I was in pain or spotting. Any ideas? Obviously I'm falling between departments here as not pg via treatment but have a lot of fertility issues and unusual history so feel I should seek out more than the usual.

Thanks.

x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

It's soo hard, becoming pregnant naturally rather than via assisted conception, you don't have a clinic you can fall back on.  And again, without any spotting your local EPAU will not see you either and it's a very long wait until you come under midwife care. 

The only thing I could suggest, would be to seek a private appointment or ring your clinic for general advice.  
Best of luck hunnie, early pregnancy is a very worrying time -   

Sheila


----------



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Sheila - I'm trying to find out normal progesterone levels by pregnancy week in nmol/L - do you happen to know if there is anywhere on FF that lists those? Thanks again. BF


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I will certainly have a look for you hun .... in the meantime, you could always as a midwife: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=176.0

But I'll certainly have a look for you hun x 
Sheila

Thought this might be of assistance: http://www.livestrong.com/article/81879-progesterone-levels-first-trimester-pregnancy/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

hiya

this happened to me . i simply contacted the clinic where i had ivf they did my progesterone test early scans etc....


congratulations


----------

